# MSI 865PE NEO2-V board won't turn on.



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Folks, Having a problem with this MSI board turning on. Here's what I'm working with, some feedback would be appreciated. Using a 2.8 gig Celeron D processor which was tested as good, have tried a 1.8, WD 20 gig HD, Enermax EG 301P-VE, 300 watts, PS. Using the proper DDR ram. Have cleared CMOS and replaced battery. Double checked mounting screws on board and connections. Heatsink and PS fan are coming on. Only thing that comes to mind now is I need a bigger power supply, or the board is bad. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did this setup run and stopped or are you just putting it together?
Do you have a Digital volt meter?


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Wrench97. Just put it together. I don't have a digital volt meter, but I can get one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you bench test it before installing the board? If not it may be a good Idea I usually assemble the CPU heat sink/fan assembly 1 stick of ram and video card if it's not integrated and fire it up on a piece of cardboard like the box it came in to make sure it posts before putting it in the case so give this a try to ensure there is not a stand off in the wrong place or the board is not grounding on the case> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

If that gets no response then have a look at this> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

I have bench tested boards before, but not this one. It came from a good source, felt no need to. I will give this a try later this week and let you know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

No luck on the bench test. Tried another power supply 350 Watts. Nothing. I will put it away for a while and try something else later.


----------

